# Briggs & Stratton 27 hp OHC black smoke



## markgrime (Oct 7, 2007)

I Have a Craftsman GT 5000 with a 27hp Briggs & Stratton OHC engine that appears to have fuel injection.  It was running fine at one place I mowed then I loaded it on the trailer and moved it to another location and when I started it it idled ok but when I throttled it up it started blowing black smok and had no power and eventually stalled if throttled up even the slightest amount.  I took it home and changed the air filter with no help, checked all of the linkage with no aparent issues, pulled the plugs and they were heavily fuel fouled so I cleaned them and put them back in. I also saw that the oil looked like it might have been diluted with gas so I changed it as well for good measure.  I'm new to fuel injection systems so I'm hoping someone can give me some direction for these symptoms. 
Thanks in advance for any suggestions.
Mark


----------



## glenjudy (Aug 26, 2006)

What's the model/type/code of this engine? or, what's the Craftsman model number?


----------



## markgrime (Oct 7, 2007)

Model 446977/ Type 0471/ code 041222 Y0 (the last character could possibly be a letter "C". The craftsman model is 917.276340


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

*Not fuel injected!*

This is a Briggs Intek engine and it has a carburetor.

To gain access to the carburetor you will have to remove the blower housing on top of the engine. Remove the four screws holding down the rotating screen on the flywheel, then loosen up the cap screws on the blower housing, and lift off the blower housing.

You will be able to see the carburetor, and you most likely have a problem with the inlet needle and seat, float, or float bowl vent.

Good Luck...

:thumbsup:


----------



## markgrime (Oct 7, 2007)

*Oooops!*

I feel so stupid! The weather cleared up and after looking a little closer this thing is not fuel injected! arghhh. I pulled the carburator and cleaned it up paying close attention to the float valve and put it back together. Runs fine now. Sorry for the false alarm.
Mark


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

*Thats Great !!!*

Glad to hear that you got it going again.


----------



## pyro_maniac69 (Aug 12, 2007)

does briggs even have a fuel injected motor? not including there 3-cylinder gas/diesel engines


----------

